# Bilder in Freehand importieren?



## bigmob (10. Juli 2004)

Hi!
Ich wüsste gerne wie man normale JPEG oder BMP bilder in Freehand exportieeren kann, sodass man diese dann mit einem 3d Effekt versehen kann!

WO ich grad am fragen bin:
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Eigenschaften (Farbe etc.)  wie bei fireworks unten am Bildschirmrand anzeigen zu lassen?

Danke schonmal!
Mob


----------



## thoru (10. Juli 2004)

Hallo bigmob,

zuerst einmal wäre doch schön ob du nun importieren,
wie ein deiner Headline gefragt, oder exportieren, wie
ein deinem Text gefragt, möchtest.
Ausserdem ist es doch sehr zu begrüßen wenn du uns
mal im Vorwege erzählst mit welcher Version von Freehand du arbeitest.

In der Regel befindet sich im Menü Datei der Eintrag
"exportieren" und für die andere Geschichte ist in
eigentlich der Objektinspektor veranwortlich. Diese
Palette lässt sich, meine ich, über das Menü Fenster 
einblenden.


cu
thoru


----------

